# Need some seasoned opinions...



## HornTootinEE (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is my story:

-Started in a utility substation department 6 yrs ago.

-After one year, moved into a field office doing distribution and operations-same utility.

-Spent 4 1/2 years there until this June, left for a whole host of reasons, who knows if they were legit anymore

-relocated and and Took a position as an "Application Engineer" 6 months ago with an electric distributor to support their more technical product lines

-turns out, I'm more of a "sales engineer" or "salesman in training" than anything, and it drives me nuts.

-Recently Had a recruiting call and a couple interviews to go to a local consultant who wants me to come in and help them make more inroads with the distribution engineering and services group

-I'm told an offer is coming.

-I have realized in the past 6 months that I actually loved my last job, but it was the organizational BS (horrid boss included-will never work for him again)

A wrinkle:

-My old company MAY try to hire an engineer early 2013 in the office in my new town, but the hiring manager says getting approval is slim

-A locally based G&amp;T is supposedly likely to be hiring in January/February-according to friends inside there.

Question to all:

Whats the best road back to what I like? Wait it out where I'm nothing but a technical salesman with my skills getting rusty? Do I go to consultant now, and risk that a job I really want won't open up this winter?

I'm torn: consultant job would be far better than what I have now, but not better than what I really want to be doing. Do I risk looking like a job hopper, or do I take the plunge? Do I just sit and wait it out until something I'd rather do comes along?

Whats the best career action?

Thanks


----------



## solomonb (Dec 12, 2012)

Dude-- You are not alone in the ocean! The truth to the matter is that most folks that are millenials (you) will have had 5 jobs by the time they are 30-- so, you are OK there. Having had a career for 6.5 years shows strong stability and fortitude. The answer that should be given if asked why you left the utility, "You were seeking a broader experience base." That is true, that is what you got, however, it is more in sales than in real engineering and you want real engineering.

I would go the consultant route and not look back. In fact, you can never look back. You cannot. If the consultant job is what you want, go for it.

The bad boss and organizational BS--- no matter where you go, this is part of the package. There is no perfect boss and no organizational BS-- sadly, it does not exist, even if you work for yourself. Sure, there are good and bad bosses-- what you learned from this gemoke is what not to do when you are the boss-- everything that he/she did wrong, you know how not to do it.

You need to continue to "see what is around the corner" and take chances. I have always taken chances-- it has always worked-- sometimes not near as good as I envisioned initially, however, so be it.

Life is too short to be miserable. If you make 20% less but are 100% happier, trust me, you will not miss the 20% reduction. In fact, you might end up tending bar, tutoring or doing a whole host of things that make up that 20%.

Do what you want to do-- don't look back. Find a job you enjoy and you will never have to work a day in your life-- they pay you to come to the office.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks solomonb....can you or anyone reflect on consulting vs utility from personal experience?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 13, 2012)

Seasoned advice?

Well rub me in tarragon and basil and I'll give you advice.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok, give me your mailing address and the contact info for a good madam and I'll take care of it.  kidding...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2012)

> Whats the best road back to what I like? Wait it out where I'm nothing but a technical salesman with my skills getting rusty? Do I go to consultant now, and risk that a job I really want won't open up this winter?
> I'm torn: consultant job would be far better than what I have now, but not better than what I really want to be doing. Do I risk looking like a job hopper, or do I take the plunge? Do I just sit and wait it out until something I'd rather do comes along?


OK, I'll be serious for a minute...

It's important to be happy at work, you spend all day there and if you are miserable your performance will suffer. As for the future, you never know if it will open up or not. Work with the options actually in front of you.

As for job hopping, from all the HR types and recruiters and managers I've spoken with about the matter is that it really isn't an issue anymore. You don't see someone going to work in the factory after high school and retiring there 40 years later with a gold watch. People are mobile, and companies get acquired, reorganized, bought out, etc. all the time. Employers and employees are just less loyal.

The other thing I believe is whatever you end up choosing, once you've made your choice, don't second guess it.


----------



## HornTootinEE (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I did get an offer from the consulting firm and it was pretty darn good so I took it. Feeling better about that change already than I ever really did about the one I'm in now. My position now always nagged a little, but I thought that was fear, moving, change, etc. None of that "nagging" feeling this time around thank heavens. Start there in a couple weeks. gave my employer two weeks notice on Friday, they were sorry to see me go but when I said "sales isn't for me" they understood...


----------

